# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

## alanu

Hi All

I'm a man in need of help!

Unfortunately my IT guy has had to leave for a family emergency and isn't contactable but he seems to have left me a bit stuck.

(Firstly i'm not a Linux guy and am even out of date on windows too)

We have a gentoo box that runs a number of our internal routines. Some of the services started misbehaving so following my IT guys printed dummies guide for me I restarted SQL etc etc.....no joy. That's about the limit of my skills

The last step on his dummies guide was to reboot.  Did that and all the kernel boot options fail with "CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration".

So I now have a dead server with no way to boot, a p**sed off girlfrined as i've just cancelled our holiday and customers not getting their orders!

I've managed to find from the help on the forum here that the flag needs to be set in the kernel config and re-compiled.

But that's probably a little bit out of my league without a keypress by kepress assist.....is there any other options? downgrading Udev, would that help and is that something i can do if i bypass udev in Interacive boot?

Apologies if it sounds like I don't know what i'm talking about, it's because i dont.  Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## DaggyStyle

check this, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

it should give you some info, be sure to select the right method if you use kernel selection (manual or genkernel)

----------

## alanu

Thanks Daggy

I guess the problem is i can't even get to a login point to be able to go through the guide.

When it boots i can get direct to Bash or bypass Udev in Interactibve and i'm guessing end at bash too but without Udev running am it looks like i'm missing access to all the programs like emerge and the whole source folders etc?

I'm trying to go from zero linux knowledge to compiling kernels in two hours....not a good idea!

I've tried the gentoo live DVD but that doesn't seem to bring up the drives either, is there a way I can get to a position to similar to the start of the link you sent?

thanks again

----------

## lexflex

 *alanu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When it boots i can get direct to Bash 

 

If you can get to bash, you should be able to use all kinds of commands....... 

Otherwise, boot from the live-cd's as a comand-line user or go to a shell-terminal so you can use bash if you are in some graphical environment.

Then mount the system as described in de Gentoo manual and use chroot (see chapter 6):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

After thius, chroot into the system and you should be able to use emerge etc.

Alex.

----------

